# Shrimps you Keep?



## Chromes03 (Apr 10, 2008)

I am currently keeping Cherrys, Blue Pearls, Snow white, Super Tiger, CRS, and Dark Green Shrimp...


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Cherry, ghost, red nosed, bamboo, orange(not sure species), macrobrachium Pilimanus.

I want more.


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

_Xiphocaris elongata_ (yellow nose shrimp)
_Atya lanipes_ (Caribbean filter shrimp)
_Micratya_ sp. (dwarf filter shrimp)
_Potimirim_ sp. (dwarf filter shrimp)
Various _Macrobrachium_, including: 

Unidentified S. American _Macrobrachium_ (contaminant with _M. amazonicum_)
_M. acanthurus_ 
_M. crenulatum_
_M. faustinum_


----------



## starrystarstarr (Dec 18, 2008)

cherry shrimp


----------



## bs6749 (Dec 23, 2007)

RCS, yellows, snowballs, S+/SS grade CRS/CBS


----------



## dougiefresh (Sep 22, 2006)

cherry and amano. Hope to get some CBS one day.


----------



## rich_one (Oct 31, 2007)

cherry, dark green (caridina sp.), and a mystery species that is producing blue and black colors. I do not know if this species is caridina or neocaridina. hope to find out one day, so I can introduce another shrimp species in this tank though!


----------

